# Tchaikovsky - Op. 20 - Swan Lake (Kirov Ballet)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate the famous ballet of Tchaikovsky? Maybe some persons prefer to simply listen to the music, but if you want to WATCH the music, here below you find a version of the ballet.

The Kirov Ballet, Leningrad
Artistic director - Oleg Vinogradov
Choreography - Marius Petipa, Lev Ivanov In a version by Konstantin Sergeyev
Kirov Theatre Orchestra
Viktor Fedotov - conductor
Kirov Theatre Leningrad, December 1990


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

As so happens, I'm rehearsing an extended suite with a local orchestra now for a performance in October. I love this music. It's so well written and so emotionally rewarding. When I was a kid I got a copy of the Jean Morel recording of the excerpts and played it hundreds of times. It's also a beast to play; Tchaikovsky, as usual, showed no mercy to musicians! Thank God for videos as every live performance I've ever been to takes too many cuts or does weird staging. I have several recordings, but the one that just nails it is on Sony with Michael Tilson Thomas. So exciting. To hear music like this makes you glad to be alive.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

One of the milestones of "Classical" (shouldn't it be called "Romantic"?) ballet. Excellent, of course.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> As so happens, I'm rehearsing an extended suite with a local orchestra now for a performance in October. I love this music. It's so well written and so emotionally rewarding. When I was a kid I got a copy of the Jean Morel recording of the excerpts and played it hundreds of times. It's also a beast to play; Tchaikovsky, as usual, showed no mercy to musicians! Thank God for videos as every live performance I've ever been to takes too many cuts or does weird staging. I have several recordings, but the one that just nails it is on Sony with Michael Tilson Thomas. So exciting. To hear music like this makes you glad to be alive.


Please let us know the details on the performance (or just DM me if I'm the only Arizonan interested).

The best versions I have heard recorded of Swan Lake so far are Andre Previn with the London Symphony Orchestra and Dutoit with the Montreal Symphony.


----------

